# Parking ADNEC



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

There is free parking opposite the ADNEC parking structure.

The free parking lots are 100 yards from the front of the Iranian embassy. Kind of difficult to give directions, just drive to the smaller road behind ADNEC and you will come to the parking lots.


----------

